# What do I do....?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My sister came running to me after I got home today and said her betta didnt look so good. I went to check him out, and he indeed did not look well. I noticed he had what looked like fungus on the edge of his fins. Then i saw he had ick. So I don't know how to go about this. What should I treat with? My sis is very upset and demands I save him... I got him a tank with clean water, but the medicine is what I don't know what to do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

You can use ich medicine with the betta. My halfmoon betta had ich and I used Rid-Ich stuff and it cleared it up. If there is a heater in the tank, up the temp slowly like 2 degrees every few hours so that he can get used to it. The temp will increase the life cycle of the ich, therefore will kill the ich.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Quick cure works fast and does wonders. Iv used it on plenty of fish, just don't use it if you plan to breed...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have treated ich successfully with quickcure which I could buy late at walmart. It may stain sealant and decor. Just don't stop after 3 days. Change water repeat treatment and keep it up for 2 weeks. Warm water speeds up ich's life cycle. This is desirable as it is only vulnerable to meds in one or two of its stages. But don't crank up the heat until you have a med, as ich will get worse.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I have used quick cure and jungle ick clear fizz tabs with success, I got both from walmart. I agree with continuing treatment for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's help. I had some of the tablets so I put one in. Hoping for the best. I will do water changes like you said. Thanks again.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

He looks worse, this morning. THe fungus that was on his fins has...like rotted them away. Little pieces of his fins are falling off. Ick is worse and betta looks pretty bad. I don't really think theres saving this guy. I'm still clueless to where this all sprang up from.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

skin peeling off could indicate a very aggressive disease such as columnaris or fin-rot. But it can also indicate some really bad water. Super high ammonia, low pH, etc. 

If i had to guess, I'd say that an overfeeding hurt the water quality and the stress of that and the first cold night of the year weakened his immune system enough that all the disease he was carrying attacked at once.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

emc7 said:


> skin peeling off could indicate a very aggressive disease such as columnaris or fin-rot. But it can also indicate some really bad water. Super high ammonia, low pH, etc.
> 
> If i had to guess, I'd say that an overfeeding hurt the water quality and the stress of that and the first cold night of the year weakened his immune system enough that all the disease he was carrying attacked at once.


Shouldn't be from bad water. He was in a very clean tank. I don't know on the over feeding part, as my sister feeds him, but there were a couple snails in the tank for cleanup.

Cold night would make sense. A cold front just came in here. Its not freezing, but much colder than it was. 

Is there anyway to save him? My sister doesn't want the poor thing to die, but I fear the worst from him...So much happened to him in this short time, and he looks pretty bad. He is still eating though.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

not sure why that posted twice. Ignore this!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Heater, clean water, med, healthy food. If it continues to get worse after a few days, change water and change med, repeat. But if you can stop the damage, fish can make a remarkable recovery even if it takes a few months for fins to grow back.

Read the fine print and see if you can get a fin-rot med and ich med that you can use together or one that treats both.

Of the 2, ich is usually the faster-killing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Treat the ich first, keep feeding the betta. Once the ich is gone, treat the fungus, keep feeding the betta. After the ich treatment, you will need to do a water change before starting the fungus meds.

When one of my clown loaches was sick with three diseases, I had to treat each disease individually.

Always treat the one that will kill the fish the fastest then the less aggressive one next and so on.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know why temp drop triggers ich, but it does. I had it happen once in a bedroom tank.


----------

